# Letra uve / ve



## Dehydrogenase

Hola amigos:

¿Cuál es la forma correcta para decir _v_?

Un saludo.


----------



## carzante

*Ambas *formas son *correctas*, pero es más frecuente _uve_, porque evita la ambigüedad de referirse a la V o a la B.

OBS. La forma _ve _(también correcta) es un vestigio del pasado, cuando la V y la B correspondían en castellano a fonemas diferentes (como en inglés), y no había tal ambigüedad al pronunciar _ve _y _be_.

Salu2


----------



## Betildus

Dehydrogenase said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta para decir _v_?
> 
> Un saludo.


 Siempre la escuché (y la aprendí) como "v corta" pero ahora el banco BBVA se pronuncia: be-be-uve-a. Han cambiado los tiempos, deconozco cómo se la enseñan a los niños en el colegio ahora.


----------



## Maty!

En Argentina le decimos "ve corta", e incluso he llegado a escuchar "ve chica". "Uve" me suena muy extraño. Hay una propaganda en la radio del BBVA que lo menciona como "be be uve a" y me desconcerta totalmente.


----------



## Betildus

carzante said:


> *Ambas *formas son *correctas*, pero es más frecuente _uve_, porque evita la ambigüedad de referirse a la V o a la B.
> 
> OBS. La forma _ve _(también correcta) es un vestigio del pasado, cuando la V y la B correspondían en castellano a fonemas diferentes (como en inglés), y no había tal ambigüedad al pronunciar _ve _y _be_.
> 
> Salu2


Pero acá las diferenciábamos como:
*B:* be larga o be labial
*V:* ve corta


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

La RAE dice esto:

*v**.*
* 1.     * f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la _b_ en todos los países de lengua española. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
Para mí siempre fue y es "uve". A veces, los maestros para los niños la nombran como "ve/be baja", pero nunca escuché a ningún otro adulto llamarla así (en España me refiero).

Saludos para todos


----------



## Dehydrogenase

Maty! said:


> En Argentina le decimos "ve corta", e incluso he llegado a escuchar "ve chica". "Uve" me suena muy extraño. Hay una propaganda en la radio del BBVA que lo menciona como "be be uve a" y me desconcerta totalmente.


 
Mis amigos mexicanos dicen "ve chica" o directamente "ve". Yo digo "uve" porque así me lo enseñaron en el colegio (y creo que en toda o casi toda España se dice "uve"). Me pasa lo mismo que a ti pero al revés (se me hace extraño escuchar "ve", je je). 

Creo que es más desconcertante escuchar "ve" ya que actualmente no se conserva el fonema que diferencia el sonido de las letras _b_ y _v_ (desde mi punto de vista suena un poco mal decir "te-ve" en lugar de "te-uve", me da la sensación de que la persona en cuestión está diciendo TB).

Un saludo y gracias por vuestras respuestas .


----------



## lamartus

Dehydrogenase said:


> esde mi punto de vista suena un poco mal decir "te-ve" en lugar de "te-uve", me da la sensación de que la persona en cuestión está diciendo TB



A mí me pasa lo mismo. ¿Qué me dices de debedé? Supongo que será cuestión de cómo nos enseñaron el alfabeto por acá que nosotros tenemos "deuvedé" y no otra cosa.

Maty, ¿cómo dirías vos el nombre de ese banco? ¿Bebebea? A mí me suena extrañísimo, supongo que tanto como a vos la otra forma. ¡Qué cosas tiene este idioma! 

Saludos para todos


----------



## carzante

Bueno, por lo que decís Betildus y Maty por un lado, y lamartus y yo por otro, bien se ve que el nombre de esta letrita depende del país a que nos refiramos. En España se llama _uve_.



lamartus said:


> Hola:
> A veces, los maestros para los niños la nombran como "ve/be baja", pero nunca escuché a ningún otro adulto llamarla así (en España me refiero).



A los niños que aprenden a leer se les enseña _ve baja_ para que se den cuenta de que se pronuncia igual que la _be _(alta). Pero si a un adulto le oyes decir: "esta palabra se escribe con ve baja"... entonces te ríes y le tomas el pelo: "jajaja, hablas como un niño del parvulario" 

Y ahora que lo pienso, yo mismo me sonrío al oír a mis amigos argentinos cuando dicen "devedé" (que para ellos es lo más natural, y de hecho en casi todo el mundo se dice así) en lugar de "deuvedé".


----------



## Maty!

lamartus said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo. ¿Qué me dices de debedé? Supongo que será cuestión de cómo nos enseñaron el alfabeto por acá que nosotros tenemos "deuvedé" y no otra cosa.
> 
> Maty, ¿cómo dirías vos el nombre de ese banco? ¿Bebebea? A mí me suena extrañísimo, supongo que tanto como a vos la otra forma. ¡Qué cosas tiene este idioma!
> 
> Saludos para todos


Sí, be-be-ve-a o francés. (En realidad, tan sólo Banco Francés.)

Y al DVD le digo "dividí". A lo sumo "devedé".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, la letra *V *siempre fue *uve* pero entiendo que también se le diga *B corta* ya que, al menos en España, en el lenguaje hablado no se distingue la *V* de la *B*, haciendo que las dos sean labiales, contrariamente a la lengua francesa que distingue perfectamente una de otra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Dehydrogenase said:


> Mis amigos mexicanos dicen "ve chica" o directamente "ve". Yo digo "uve" porque así me lo enseñaron en el colegio (y creo que en toda o casi toda España se dice "uve"). Me pasa lo mismo que a ti pero al revés (se me hace extraño escuchar "ve", je je).
> 
> Creo que es más desconcertante escuchar "ve" ya que actualmente no se conserva el fonema que diferencia el sonido de las letras _b_ y _v_ (desde mi punto de vista suena un poco mal decir "te-ve" en lugar de "te-uve", me da la sensación de que la persona en cuestión está diciendo TB).
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por vuestras respuestas .


 
Efectivamente, la B es la be grande, y la V es la ve chica. Decimos te ve (TV) y devedé o dividí (DVD); los rayos ultravioleta son uve (UV).


----------



## Dehydrogenase

ToñoTorreón said:


> Efectivamente, la B es la be grande, y la V es la ve chica. Decimos te ve (TV) y devedé o dividí (DVD); los rayos ultravioleta son uve (UV).


 
Sí, lo de "ve chica" se lo he oído decir muchas veces a un amigo mío de Yucatán .


----------



## JABON

Por suelos salvadoreños, tanto la V como la B se pronuncian igual, con el sonido de la B.
Por aquí se dice b labial y v labidental, también v chiquita y b grande


----------



## mirx

En México es "v" uve, o ve chica, nunca "ve" a secas por que se confunde con b -be-. Y sí, por alguna extraña razón vemos debedes, en la tebe.

www. en México es double u doble u doble u. Sé que en Sudamérica es dobleve. No sé en centro América o España.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> En México el famoso banco se llama bebe*uve*a bancomer.
> 
> 
> Casi ni te creo, y menos que le hayas dicho V (ve) ¿Cómo se llamaba entonces "b"?
> 
> Y bueno sólo reiterar que nunca he oído a un mexicano decir w -doble be-, a menos que quiera diferenciarse de los demás, o que esté imitando a los conductores de los progamas de televisión de univisión/telemundo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Al BBVA le decimos bebeuvea por la publicidad que hicieron para que aprendiéramos a decirlo "correctamente". 

A la "b" le digo be. Me refería a la forma de decir el abecedario. Si quiero saber cómo se escribe algo, pregunto si es con ve chica o be grande.

Lo de la doble u viene (creo) de los tiempos de la XEW, que era simplemente la "doble u". 

No creo que registremos si alguien dice doble u o doble ve (como definitivamente lo haríamos si alguien dijera "doble uve").


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al BBVA le decimos bebeuvea por la publicidad que hicieron para que aprendiéramos a decirlo "correctamente".
> 
> A la "b" le digo be. Me refería a la forma de decir el abecedario. Si quiero saber cómo se escribe algo, pregunto si es con ve chica o be grande.
> 
> Lo de la doble u viene (creo) de los tiempos de la XEW, que era simplemente la "doble u".
> 
> No creo que registremos si alguien dice doble u o doble ve (como definitivamente lo haríamos si alguien dijera "doble uve").


 
Yo no he oído a nadie en México que diga "v" (be), siempre es v -be chica-, -be de vaca-, o uve, nunca V -be- a secas.

Esta (B) es be, be de burro, be grande, e inclusive de botella o de borrego.

Y respecto a W, amí me suena muy mal que alguien diga doble be, y peor aún doble uve, y por supuesto que inmediatamente lo notaría de un mexicano, simplemente por que no lo he escuhado así en boca de ninguno.

Y BBVA, creo que a cualquier mexicano que no sepa de bancos, ni de comerciales, pero que sí sepa el abecedario, te diría BeBeUveA.

Claro ésta es sólo mi percepción, y bueno me extraña bastante que las cosas sean diferentes en dónde vives, ya que estamos prácticamente en la misma región.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Yo no he oído a nadie en México que diga "v" (be), siempre es v -be chica-, -be de vaca-, o uve, nunca V -be- a secas.
> 
> Esta (B) es be, be de burro, be grande, e inclusive de botella o de borrego.
> 
> Y respecto a W, amí me suena muy mal que alguien diga doble be, y peor aún doble uve, y por supuesto que inmediatamente lo notaría de un mexicano, simplemente por que no lo he escuhado así en boca de ninguno.
> 
> Y BBVA, creo que a cualquier mexicano que no sepa de bancos, ni de comerciales, pero que sí sepa el abecedario, te diría BeBeUveA.
> 
> Claro ésta es sólo mi percepción, y bueno me extraña bastante que las cosas sean diferentes en dónde vives, ya que estamos prácticamente en la misma región.


 
¿Cómo dices el abecedario? Ese, te, u... ¿y luego? ¿A poco dices ve chica, ve de vaca, uve? Sería interesante que preguntáramos a conocidos cómo dicen el abecedario. Así sabríamos con más seguridad cómo le llaman a la V, W y a la Y. 

A mí me suena igualmente extraño lo de uve y doble uve (más la segunda).

¿De dónde eres?


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo dices el abecedario? Ese, te, u... ¿y luego? ¿A poco dices ve chica, ve de vaca, uve? Sería interesante que preguntáramos a conocidos cómo dicen el abecedario. Así sabríamos con más seguridad cómo le llaman a la V, W y a la Y.
> 
> A mí me suena igualmente extraño lo de uve y doble uve (más la segunda).
> 
> ¿De dónde eres?


 
De Durango.

...ese, te, u, uve, doble u,  equis, i-griega, zeta.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> No creo que registremos si alguien dice doble u o doble ve (como definitivamente lo haríamos si alguien dijera "doble uve").



¡Qué curioso este hilo! Si aquí dijeras ve chica o be grande pensarían que tienes 8 años.
Por acá a la w le decimos _uve doble_ y a www: tres uves dobles o triple uve doble (a gusto del consumidor) . Si alguien me dijera doble ve yo escribiría: bb y si me dijera doble u: uu.  (No, no es cierto, en mi caso sé que hay lugares donde se dice así y no tendría muchas dudas, pero os aseguro que un nativo español que no sepa lo que hay por el mundo escribiría eso, seguro)

En cuanto a recitar el abecedario a mí me lo enseñaron así: ese, te, u, uve, uve doble, equis, i-griega y zeta

Saludos a todos


----------



## horusankh

Lo entiendo, Lamartus. Tal vez una opción que cancelaría las posibilidades de confusión, tanto de llamar a dos letras con el mismo nombre, "BE" (V, B), como de llamar a una letra con el nombre de dos "UBE" (U, B) sería la solución italiana, y decirle "VU" o "BU". 

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

horusankh said:


> sería la solución italiana, y decirle "VU" o "BU".



¡Qué miedo! A mí eso me suena a susto: ¡Buh!  

La cosa al final, la llamemos como la llamemos a la letrita en cuestión, es que nos entendamos. El hecho de que estemos cada día más cerca, física o virtualmente, ayuda mucho en eso. Al menos por mi parte estoy encantada.

Un saludo a todo el mundo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por estos rumbos está instalado un campus de la Universidad del Valle de México (UVM) que es conocida en todo el país como "la u ve eme"; no me imagino a nadie diciéndole "la u uve eme", pero todo es posible.


----------



## emaletta

La verdad es que en España no se decia antes UVE, sino V corta o V chica. Lo que pasa es que en 1947 un par de señores de la Real Academia decidieron cambiarlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Uve* es un compuesto de *u* y de _ve_. Intenta recoger su valor de vocal y semivocal o semiconsonante de los sonidos que representa esta letra:  y [ṷ], vocálicos, *, [ß], [w], consonánticos.
La /u/ mayúscula, la v minúscula y la jota (mayúscula y minúscula) se llaman letras ramistas.
Petrus Ramus, humanista francés editor de clásicos (Pierre de la Ramée), se percató de que el abecedario latino tenía un problema estructural: V (mayúscula) y u (minúscula) representaban tanto los sonidos vocálicos como los consonánticos que nosotros diferenciamos entre /u/, /v/, y que no existían ni la /v/ minúscula ni la /u/ mayúscula. En cuanto a la /i/-/I/ del alfabeto latino representaban tanto /i/ como /y/. Por eso, aprovechando variantes gráficas medievales, incluyó la llamada /i/ baja (o /i/ larga) y creó /J/ y /j/ para el sonido consonántico /y/ y que luego aprovecharon las lenguas romances para representar diversas fricativas y manteniendo /i/-/I/ para el vocálico (cuando la /i/ es centro de sílaba, o miembro de un diptongo), también y paralelamente creó una /v/ minúscula y una /u/ mayúscula, atribuyendo a /u/-/U/ la representación sel fonema vocálico (cuando es centro de sílaba, también en el caso de formar parte de un diptongo) y a /v/ los valores consonánticos.
Además el español hizo amplio uso de /y/ que, como la antigua /i/ latina, no distingue entre valor vocálico (en diptongos finales -ay, -ey, -oy, -uy) y consonántico.*


----------



## Janis Joplin

emaletta said:


> La verdad es que en España no se decia antes UVE, sino V corta o V chica. Lo que pasa es que en 1947 un par de señores de la Real Academia decidieron cambiarlo.



Cuando yo estudié primaria tampoco (aclaro que no fue antes de 1947 ) eso de uve tendrá unos 20 años apenas, bueno al menos por acá.

La diferenciábamos como ve chica, v de vaca o ve labiodental de la b grande, be de burro o be labial.  Nunca v corta o b larga.


----------



## damm1

lamartus said:


> ¡Qué curioso este hilo! Si aquí dijeras ve chica o be grande pensarían que tienes 8 años.
> Por acá a la w le decimos _uve doble_ y a www: tres uves dobles o triple uve doble (a gusto del consumidor) . Si alguien me dijera doble ve yo escribiría: bb y si me dijera doble u: uu.  (No, no es cierto, en mi caso sé que hay lugares donde se dice así y no tendría muchas dudas, pero os aseguro que un nativo español que no sepa lo que hay por el mundo escribiría eso, seguro)
> 
> En cuanto a recitar el abecedario a mí me lo enseñaron así: ese, te, u, uve, uve doble, equis, i-griega y zeta
> 
> Saludos a todos



En Venezuela le llamamos a la "V" como "ve pequeña" o "ve lavidental", y la B grande o B labial.


----------



## damm1

damm1 said:


> En Venezuela le llamamos a la "V" como "ve pequeña" o "ve lavidental", y la B grande o B labial.


 
Si, la verdad es bien curiosa la diferencia. La verdad, aquí decir B grande o V pequeña suena algo extraño, es mucho más informal y el común de las personas lo utiliza. Yo prefiero decir B labial o V lavidental, es un poco más apropiado, pero es posible que alguien que no conozca la terminología no te entienda, así que nos ahorramos problemas diciéndolo como B grande o alta, y V pequeña.

Otra forma es dar un ejemplo de palabra que se escriba con esa letra, por ejemplo, B de Bestia, o V de Vaso, o simplemente dices al deletrear por ejemplo la palabra Bueno: Brasil, Ucrania, España, Noruega, Oriente. Es otra forma.  

Saludos


----------



## Agró

damm1 said:


> Yo prefiero decir B labial o V lavidental, es un poco más apropiado, pero es posible que alguien que no conozca la terminología no te entienda, así que nos ahorramos problemas diciéndolo como B grande o alta, y V pequeña.



Hola. Decir "lavidental" no solo *no* es más apropiado sino, directamente, un despropósito, desde el punto de vista ortográfico y fonético. "Lavidental" no existe, es "labiodental", y la 'V, v' nunca ha sido labiodental en español sino bilabial.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá es más simple: ve corta y be larga, nomás.
O ve de vaca y be de burro.
Lo de labiodental y bilabial no tiene ningún sentido, ambas letras se pronuncian igual en español.
Algunos profesores del pleistoceno pretendían hacer la diferencia vaya uno a saber por qué.  Quizá porque en varios países de América se usaron ortografías diferentes a la española durante décadas, pero al menos la de Bello o chilena no hacía esa diferencia (si no me equivoco), ya que justamente lo que pretendía era simplificar la escritura.
_


----------



## Csalrais

Creo que ya lo comenté en algún otro hilo del foro: no sé si lo que dice emaletta se puede aplicar a toda España pero es verdad que mientras que mi madre dice siempre "be grande" y "be chica" y así lo sigue diciendo hoy en día, yo no he conocido durante mi vida estudiantil ni he usado a lo largo de mi vida otra cosa que no sea diferenciar "uve=v" y "be=b", igual que toda mi generación y las posteriores por lo menos en Canarias.


----------



## duvija

Este tema es de guerra. En España le dicen 'uve' y la RAE quiso que todos la dijeran igual. Lamentablemente, en la última revisión, Chile apoyó esa política (perdón, Vampi... pero chillale al académico de turno), pero por ahora no se pudo imponer. Veremos qué hacen las/os maestritas/os en el resto de Latinoamérica, pero sospecho que vamos a seguir con  've corta/ve de vaca/ve baja/ve chica, contra be alta/be de burro, etc.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Amiga *Duvi*, ¿no crees que se debería escribir _*ube*_, ya que lo que significa es '_u que suena como be_'? Te lo pregunto ya que de estas cosas de la fonología la fonética y su representación sabes tú mucho más que yo.
De todas maneras no veo por que hay que usar un solo nombre para este grafema, da igual be baja, be corta, be chica (o con ve -corta, baja, chica, etc.-), ube (o uve). Lo que nunca será es labiodental, y menos lavidental (que parece una marca de dentrífico) como bien avisa Agró. Las costumbres escolares van por barrios, y es una riqueza la pluralidad, además de un pequeño ejercicio de libertad. Que tenga alias la uve o ube, o be o ve corta, baja, chica, corta, de Valencia, de Varsovia o e Valparaíso, que tener alias es como tener alas.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Amiga *Duvi*, ¿no crees que se debería escribir _*ube*_, ya que lo que significa es '_u que suena como be_'? Te lo pregunto ya que de estas cosas de la fonología la fonética y su representación sabes tú mucho más que yo.
> De todas maneras no veo por que hay que usar un solo nombre para este grafema, da igual be baja, be corta, be chica (o con ve -corta, baja, chica, etc.-), ube (o uve). Lo que nunca será es labiodental, y menos lavidental (que parece una marca de dentrífico) como bien avisa Agró. Las costumbres escolares van por barrios, y es una riqueza la pluralidad, además de un pequeño ejercicio de libertad. Que tenga alias la uve o ube, o be o ve corta, baja, chica, corta, de Valencia, de Varsovia o e Valparaíso, que tener alias es como tener alas.



Tenés razón en todo, pero ... preguntita: si la 'v' y la 'b' suenan igual, por qué decís que tiene que ser 'ube'? (cuando por la misma plata conseguís 'uve', que ya está enraizado en ciertas zonas del mundo...). Bueno, igual parece mejor considerar la /b/ como arquifonema, al menos por eso de la asimilación de la nasal anterior, no? (embío mi pedido a la RAE).
Mis maestras de primaria también hacían, en los dictados, una bruta diferencia entre [b/v], al menos para ahorrarse la corrección de tantas faltas de ortografía. La Srta. Evangelina, la de primero, le daba unos buenos sopapos a los varones altos del fondo cuando se equivocaban, pero la Srta. Delia, la de segundo, me odiaba y quería que yo hiciera más faltas de ortografía. Una vez me dijo que quería bajarme la nota, porque soy judía...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Este tema es de guerra. En España le dicen 'uve' y la RAE quiso que todos la dijeran igual. Lamentablemente, en la última revisión, Chile apoyó esa política (perdón, Vampi... pero chillale al académico de turno)...


No veo por qué lo de "lamentablemente", a mi me trae al pairo.
El académico de turno lo dirá en su casa, pero convencer a los otros 17 millones de chilenos le va costar un poco.
Quizá con los años se imponga, eso nadie lo puede saber; pero por ahora, y para efectos de este hilo, en Chile se dice "b larga" y "v corta".
_


----------



## Martoo

Maty! said:


> En Argentina le decimos "ve corta", e incluso he llegado a escuchar "ve chica". "Uve" me suena muy extraño. Hay una propaganda en la radio del BBVA que lo menciona como "be be uve a" y me desconcerta totalmente.



¡Claro! Por eso decían eso, ya me preguntaba por qué el bebe*uve*a para nosotros se pronuncia ve y la B es be; si deletreo en voz alta banana o vaca y no me piden especificarlas, diría:

be-a-be-a-ene-a

ve-a-ce-a

y no habría diferencias fonéticas entre ambas.



lamartus said:


> a www: tres uves dobles o triple uve doble (a gusto del consumidor)



Esto si que es gracioso jajaja (de buena onda). Pero acá eso no tiene sentido: tres uves dobles se podría confundir con 3 uvas (la fruta) dobles y no tendría sentido tampoco.

www : _tripledoblevé _(así como suena y de corrido) 

Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Perdón, foreros: verifico de la lectura del hilo y de la cantidad de mensajes borrados, que el asunto carece de solución en estos días. Lo único que se me ocurre es que seamos buenitos y pacientes con nuestro prójimo hispanoparlante y sepamos comprendernos.
Yo también llegué a imaginar "triple uve doble", un día, y me dio vértigo; claro que tampoco es magnífico "vecortatresveces" ni "doblevedoblevedobleve" que es una ridiculez ¿no es cierto?
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En lo que estamos todos de acuerdo es en la pronunciación del grafema _*v*_, ve/be corta, uve o como quieran llamarla/: * o [β], como la be larga, o be propiamente dicha son absolútamente homófonos: vaca y baca, vino y bino (verbo binar), abalar y avalar, abaliar y avaliar, y un larguísimo etcétera que podrían demostrar esta intrínseca unidad del fonema (oclusivo o fricativo fundamentalmente) y de la a veces incongruente variación de su grafía, a menudo no etimológica.*


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> En lo que estamos todos de acuerdo es en la pronunciación del grafema _*v*_, ve/be corta, uve o como quieran llamarla/: *o [β], como la be larga, o be propiamente dicha son absolútamente homófonos: vaca y baca, vino y bino (verbo binar), abalar y avalar, abaliar y avaliar, y un larguísimo etcétera que podrían demostrar esta intrínseca unidad del fonema (oclusivo o fricativo fundamentalmente) y de la a veces incongruente variación de su grafía, a menudo no etimológica.*


*

¿Puedo cambiarlo a "oclusivo o aproximante, fundamentalmente"? Fonológicamente en español no importa porque la diferencia aproximante/fricativa no es fonémica, pero fonéticamente le concedo al griego el uso apropiado de fricativa.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Olé tus entrañas espectrales! Pues llamemos al alófono fricativo aproximante, que le da unos caireles de urgencias y contactos. Mucha AFI hay por aquí.
Besos.


----------

